# Viper 3303



## Knugent2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a 2012 f150 with remote start. I have a friend looking to sell a brand new viper 3303 that doesn't have remote start. Would it be possible to hook the viper up with my factory system to keep my remote start? Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yes it is..


----------

